
Facebook recommended that this psychiatrist's patients friend each other - onewhonknocks
https://splinternews.com/facebook-recommended-that-this-psychiatrists-patients-f-1793861472
======
dddddaviddddd
Uninstalled the Facebook app a while ago — constant geolocation is too high a
price. Also, file access could allow Facebook to read photo geotags when
location was turned off. Constant clipboard access from the FB app was
excessively invasive as well. Still use Facebook, but from a browser, making
this sort of tracking only possible when I'm actually using Facebook.

------
icantrank
it's like all these self learning algorithms are doing things their creators
never intended or understand.

It's kinda like that thing a while ago with Google correctly matching witness
protection before-names with their new names.

Spooky shit happens when you let the computers do the thinking

------
intopieces
(2016), please.

